# Casio PRW2500 - New Information



## Alkibiades

Salvete, amici!

In the wake of Casio's latest release regarding the PRW2500, the next Pathfinder/ProTrek model, I thought I'd consolidate into one thread all available information on the new model.

New information:

Design


As predicted by Queen6, aimed more generally at outdoor enthusiasts, "whether hiking a trail, conquering a mountain or kayaking rough waters."
Likely incorporates the 2000 series' improved (compared to the 1500's) sensor design, which reduces the size of the sensors by approximately 40%, while allegedly also improving accuracy by some 60%. (Thanks to JonL for research and interpretation.)

Release


Sometime "this Summer"
Casio America's CEO refers to "outdoor enthusiasts gearing up for the summer season" as being the target for the new model; because people would obviously buy gear before setting out, one assumes that the PRW2500 won't be coming out in late August or anything.
June 25, 2011 or June 30, 2011 are dates listed by online sellers for the release of the PRX-2500T-7JF, which will be available only in Japan.
Pricing


Resin band (PRW2500-1) - $300
Titanium band (PRW2500T-7) - $400
Manaslu (PRX-2500T-7JF) - $1160
Sources: 
"Casio Expands ProTrek Line with New Cutting-Edge Timepiece at JCK 2011." Casio USA. June 3, 2011. News - CASIO

Google Translate

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&prev=/search%3Fq%3D%2522prx-2500t%2522%2B%252293,000%2522%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3D2Vf%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26prmd%3Divns&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=ja&u=http://store.shopping.yahoo.co.jp/gst/prx-2500t-7jf.html&usg=ALkJrhi6jtxxKy2M4V_TOyJN_lJAE1LJXw

Google Translate

ƒeƒNƒmƒ�ƒW�[ - PRO TREK | ƒvƒ�ƒgƒŒƒbƒN - CASIO

The PRW2500 is arguably most similar in capabilities and design to the PAW1500 series. As such, I include below a list of the differences to be found in the 2500 series.

*Changes to PRW2500 from PAW1500:*

Timekeeping
-More time zones and cities for World Time
Memory
-14 records, down from the PAW1500's 20
Backlight
-Selectable illumination duration: 1.5 / 3.0 seconds
Construction
-Hybrid Mount Construction (claimed to improve durability)
Sensors
-_Speculated_, based on sensor improvements in the 2000 series, to have sensors 40% smaller and 60% more accurate than those of the 1500 series
-_Speculated_, based on barometer behavior in the 2000 series, to display differential indicator for 1 hour after barometer mode is activated
Alarm
-_Speculated_, based on images released of the PRW2500 (see http://www.casio-europe.com/psystem/picturedownload/?pro_trek_prw2500_press.jpg, upper-right area of display) to feature greater control over alarm volume

Dimensions









-56.3 × 50.6 × 15.0 mm (PAW1500 was 56.2 X 50.6 X 13.9mm)
*So, 0.1 mm wider and 1.1mm thicker than the PAW1500

Further _estimated_ measurements:

Circumference: 16.79 cm (PAW1500 was 16.78 cm)
Area: 22.44 cm2 (PAW1500 was 22.39 cm2)
Volume: 33.66 cm3 (PAW1500 was 31.12 cm3)

****For all measurements, diameter was estimated as the average of height and width.****


----------



## bezgeo85

Alkibiades said:


> Salve, amici!
> 
> I just thought I'd share Casio's latest release regarding the PRW2500, the next Pathfinder/ProTrek model.
> New information:
> 
> Design
> 
> 
> As predicted by Queen6, aimed more generally at outdoor enthusiasts, "whether hiking a trail, conquering a mountain or kayaking rough waters."
> 
> Release
> 
> 
> Sometime "this Summer"
> Casio America's CEO refers to "outdoor enthusiasts gearing up for the summer season" as being the target for the new model; because people would obviously buy gear before setting out, one assumes that the PRW2500 won't be coming out in late August.
> 
> Pricing
> 
> 
> Resin band (PRW2500-1) - $300
> Titanium band (PRW2500T-7) - $400
> 
> Source:
> "Casio Expands ProTrek Line with New Cutting-Edge Timepiece at JCK 2011." Casio USA. June 3, 2011. News - CASIO


Iwould really love this if i dint find this another changed display copie of paw15000

Id love to see this having something really added like sunrise set time, and 24h stopwatch,timer alti locetc


----------



## Alkibiades

bezgeo85 said:


> Iwould really love this if i dint find this another changed display copie of paw15000
> 
> Id love to see this having something really added like sunrise set time, and 24h stopwatch,timer alti locetc


Those would be some great features to have. But what do you mean by a "changed display copy" of the PAW1500?


----------



## bezgeo85

Alkibiades said:


> Those would be some great features to have. But what do you mean by a "changed display copy" of the PAW1500?


Χαιρε Αλκιβιάδη

With all do respect i would really love to see something really new and when i first saw it i expected tis would be something like this.

But after reading the specs i saw that except some minor upgrades this is the same with paw 1500 but with a new display.

Once again i would really like it to be with a 24h timer-stopwatch and sunrise time, alti lock and some abc upgrades and i got totally dissapointed when i realised that casio made this simply taking paw 1500 making minor upgrades (more cities etc) and changing the display.

Also i think they also made a not good display making smaler digits...

I wish they make a really new abc field watch by:
1. making the best timing features(loud alarm with snooze, 24h stopwatch timer etc)
2. Upgrading the abc functions (with adding alti lock, mean sea level etc)

But as i see that they are not weeling to do this, and they only provide the same again and again i start to see to other competitors

And i totally hate this because i find solar energy to be a real MUST for a field watch...

Thats all my friend

Ευ πράτειν


----------



## Alkibiades

bezgeo85 said:


> Once again i would really like it to be with a 24h timer-stopwatch and sunrise time, alti lock and some abc upgrades and i got totally dissapointed when i realised that casio made this simply taking paw 1500 making minor upgrades (more cities etc) and changing the display.
> 
> Also i think they also made a not good display making smaler digits...
> 
> I wish they make a really new abc field watch by:
> 1. making the best timing features(loud alarm with snooze, 24h stopwatch timer etc)
> 2. Upgrading the abc functions (with adding alti lock, mean sea level etc)
> 
> But as i see that they are not weeling to do this, and they only provide the same again and again i start to see to other competitors
> 
> And i totally hate this because i find solar energy to be a real MUST for a field watch...


Well, I consider myself to be a very loyal Casio user, but I think that the "other competitors" you mention are probably a good thing. Suunto and Timex make digital watches, it is true, but Casio has really captured a great part of the market for durable digital watches with advanced functionality and complications. So they put out new watches, obviously, and they make improvements, but only when they feel the need to push up demand, or to take advantage of overwhelming existing demand. They do not have to compete, to race against anyone, so the company is not pushing itself to the limit. It does not have to. I really hope that new firms enter the industry, although I would not likely buy their products. Not only will you see Casio striving for new breakthroughs, but prices will fall--unless, of course, firms engage in implicit collusion. This is, unfortunately, what happened with Suunto, in my opinion. Rather than spend money to chase after Casio's market share by making its watches more durable and rugged, Suunto has tried to keep its devices all about sensor accuracy.

Without innovation and change, we have what we have now--an oligopoly, in effect. What's funny is that competition is avoided even within companies. How would a company compete with itself? Well, how many people on this forum own just one watch? Probably not many. Of course, we're not the average consumer, and we're only a small part of the market. But we consume watches far out of proportion to our numbers, as you can see when people post pictures of their 50-watch collections. Casio takes advantage of this by dividing up features, like water resistance, ABC capability, and so on, and trying to keep any given watch from making another totally obsolete. If one watch had all the features, everyone would buy it, and Casio would make a lot of money. But they wouldn't buy _five_ watches, each with its own unique features. As far as I can tell, Casio has this kind of luxury because it is not forced to compete with outside firms, and is able to play off its various series against one another to keep consumption going on.

When competition comes in, if it does, I would guess that Casio will shift to a different model of product management, probably one based on the Bertrand competition model (which holds that the firm with the lowest price will capture the market entirely, if products are identical) rather than the Cournot model, which is the basis for how Casio and Suunto have managed to split up the market without really fighting for consumers. In other words, either people will buy Casio, or they're going next door to buy from the other guy. And when that happens, companies like Casio jump up and get to work, because they know that if they want our money, they have to slash prices and/or deliver the kinds of features you mention, even if they have to invest money for research and development or scrap their cozy little system of splitting the market.


----------



## Sedi

@* Alkibiades
Very solid and interesting post except for the fact that there is no such thing as the "one watch that can do it all" - and there never will be. It would be just too much to cram all the functions Casio is capable of in one watch - too many modes, too much time wasted scrolling through stuff you don't need. There are quite a few Casio models that have modules which are bordering on perfection - but guess what - not many of those are very popular. Some are basically almost unknown - like the DB-E30 for instance which has one of the best modules Casio ever made (it's no ABC of course). Also another reason - people's tastes differ - not everybody wants the "perfect" watch that can do it all. A "complete" Casio ABC with 24 hr timer/STW, sunrise, sunset, moon/tide, good logging, alti-lock, etc. - I don't really think it would sell as well as we WIS think. And it would probably also be too complicated to use without carrying the manual around. I hardly can remember all the functions of my ABCs anyway :-d.

Cheers, Sedi 
*


----------



## GTR83

Sedi said:


> @* Alkibiades
> Very solid and interesting post except for the fact that there is no such thing as the "one watch that can do it all" - and there never will be. It would be just too much to cram all the functions Casio is capable of in one watch - too many modes, too much time wasted scrolling through stuff you don't need. There are quite a few Casio models that have modules which are bordering on perfection - but guess what - not many of those are very popular. Some are basically almost unknown - like the DB-E30 for instance which has one of the best modules Casio ever made (it's no ABC of course). Also another reason - people's tastes differ - not everybody wants the "perfect" watch that can do it all. A "complete" Casio ABC with 24 hr timer/STW, sunrise, sunset, moon/tide, good logging, alti-lock, etc. - I don't really think it would sell as well as we WIS think. And it would probably also be too complicated to use without carrying the manual around. I hardly can remember all the functions of my ABCs anyway :-d.
> 
> Cheers, Sedi
> *


The problem is that such a product, from a perceived price standpoint, will sell for too much money before the market model that Alkibiades suggested goes into place. We as customers have come to expect certain price points for Casio products based on, among others, our own transaction history. This mindset does not apply only to us who are enthusiasts, but also to the general population who mostly just buys one Casio watch. And thus Casio is once again the last to laugh, the one to laugh all the way to the bank while keeping their product management policy.

I think Alkibiades' point is not exclusively about having Casio only having one model -- but rather, it's more to avoid the "jack of all trades, master of none" stigma that sometimes stick to certain multifeatured Casio watches due to their policy of having to make multiple models for multiple segments. The borderlines between these segments are oftentimes nonexistent or at best too blurry :-d I say that's just a poorly disguised excuse to flood the market with their watches, to make sure that everyone would buy at least one Casio watch. I'd prefer to see Casio make a select few lines that can be customized with variations that we can choose for ourselves like xevious posted sometime ago.


----------



## Alkibiades

Hello, I have new information to share concerning the PRX-2500T-7JF. Casio plans to release the PRX-2500T-7JF exclusively in Japan, beginning either on June 25, 2011, or June 30. The MSRP is ¥93,000, or around U.S. $1160. I have and will include all new information in the first post.

Sources:

Google Translate

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&prev=/search%3Fq%3D%2522prx-2500t%2522%2B%252293,000%2522%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3D2Vf%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26prmd%3Divns&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=ja&u=http://store.shopping.yahoo.co.jp/gst/prx-2500t-7jf.html&usg=ALkJrhi6jtxxKy2M4V_TOyJN_lJAE1LJXw


----------



## bezgeo85

Hello forum

I dont undestand..

I didnt ask for the super watch that makes all and comes cheap. This is unrealistic for multiple reasons.

But hear the facts

I see paw 2500 and i say to my self WOW nice, lets see what this has to say
.
stopwatch 10 hours
timer 1 hour
altimeter the same without any alti lock or mean sea level

tide, moon,world time, recall,alarms,baro,compass, thermometer

and all these EXACTLY SAME as the paw 1500

In my opinion (not theoritical or philosophical opinion) this is a paw 1500 with a new display and minor upgrades(like more cities times etc)

Just saying: Is it so difficult to make stopwatch and timer last for 24 hours? would this make this watch a SUPER watch that does everything

Dont judge me theoritical or defending casio (in fact i love casio, and i wear a casio right now and for the last 2 years, also had a databank which amazed me when i was little kid)

BUT please see the facts!!!

Making stopwatch,timer for 24 hours and adding mean sea level and alti lock will not make this THE ULTIMATE SUPER DUPER WATCH but it will make this something new which will deserve the 300 dollars you give to purchase one

anyway anybody has his opinion, but me personal i prefer to see the facts by themselfs


----------



## GTR83

*@bezgeo85*
You have a very valid point. Strangely, Casio keeps insisting that some of the Pathfinders are for yacht timing, some are for mountaineering, etc etc, while the difference between them sometimes comes down to... Timers that last more than 60 minutes? Current time in all modules? Snooze alarm? But hey, such "brand attitude" also exists in the mechanical watch world, so who am I to say Casio has no right to do so too. ;-)


----------



## bezgeo85

GTR83 said:


> *@bezgeo85*
> You have a very valid point. Strangely, Casio keeps insisting that some of the Pathfinders are for yacht timing, some are for mountaineering, etc etc, while the difference between them sometimes comes down to... Timers that last more than 60 minutes? Current time in all modules? Snooze alarm? But hey, such "brand attitude" also exists in the mechanical watch world, so who am I to say Casio has no right to do so too. ;-)


brand attitude.. dont remind me the lack of snooze , 5 alarms but no snooze!! and alarm sound not loud enough!!o|

if they only corrected these... damn i love casio's toughness and solar energy


----------



## JonL

There are a few more enhancements on the 2500 .... 

Firstly, there IS a 24 hour stopwatch on the 2500, while the CDT is still 60 mins. 

Some of the other enhancements you probably wouldn't notice at face value, but after owning or playing with the 1500, the 2500 is definitely the better watch. While there is no alti-lock, the sensors have been enhanced from the 2000 series, so the 2500 should have better accuracy than the 1500. Another nice feature the 2500 should have (assuming it is inherited from the 2000) is when you enter Baro mode, the differential indicator will stay present for an hour. The trend graph is very gradual at 24 hours, but the differential reports the real time (5 secs for the first 5 mins, 2 mins after that) ... and the watch will stay in Baro mode for 1 HOUR. You can still read current time, but if you're watching for a quick weather change you can keep the watch in Baro mode and monitor the differential. The 1500 on the other hand only stays in Baro mode for only a few minutes and then switches back to Timekeeping mode. I discovered this useful feature on my 2000 series watch, and while it may seem minor at first, I became quite accustomed to it, and when I got a 1500 later I was very disappointed it didn't do the same thing. I am very hopeful the 2500 has this great feature...


And another interesting bit on pricing - the 1500 on resin strap list price is $350, whereas the 2500 is $300. 2500 is cheaper and better.


----------



## Alkibiades

JonL said:


> There are a few more enhancements on the 2500 ....
> 
> Firstly, there IS a 24 hour stopwatch on the 2500, while the CDT is still 60 mins.
> 
> Some of the other enhancements you probably wouldn't notice at face value, but after owning or playing with the 1500, the 2500 is definitely the better watch. While there is no alti-lock, the sensors have been enhanced from the 2000 series, so the 2500 should have better accuracy than the 1500. Another nice feature the 2500 should have (assuming it is inherited from the 2000) is when you enter Baro mode, the differential indicator will stay present for an hour. The trend graph is very gradual at 24 hours, but the differential reports the real time (5 secs for the first 5 mins, 2 mins after that) ... and the watch will stay in Baro mode for 1 HOUR. You can still read current time, but if you're watching for a quick weather change you can keep the watch in Baro mode and monitor the differential. The 1500 on the other hand only stays in Baro mode for only a few minutes and then switches back to Timekeeping mode. I discovered this useful feature on my 2000 series watch, and while it may seem minor at first, I became quite accustomed to it, and when I got a 1500 later I was very disappointed it didn't do the same thing. I am very hopeful the 2500 has this great feature...
> 
> And another interesting bit on pricing - the 1500 on resin strap list price is $350, whereas the 2500 is $300. 2500 is cheaper and better.


 Out of curiosity, where did you hear that the sensors have been improved?


----------



## JonL

Alkibiades said:


> Out of curiosity, where did you hear that the sensors have been improved?


This is quoted from protrek.jp, under the "Technology" section, it is a general overview of the tech specs for the 2000 & 5000 series from Protrek. Note this text has been generated by an auto-translator:

"Manaslu, PRW-5000 is compact to the size of conventional φ5.8mm φ4.0mm from the pressure sensor. Volume ratio of about 60% significantly improved measurement accuracy while downsizing to achieve something. Has achieved high performance and streamlined out of the way the active scenes."

More info can be found at ƒeƒNƒmƒ�ƒW�[ - PRO TREK | ƒvƒ�ƒgƒŒƒbƒN - CASIO

There is more mention of the 60% improved accuracy under the PRW-2000 product info page too:

"Newly developed pressure sensor
Φ4.0mm from traditional to the smaller size of the pressure sensor φ5.8mm. Volume ratio of about 60% to achieve those downsizing, contributes to streamline the case. In addition, by placing temperature sensors on the back, and carried out at a temperature that allows more accurate correction of the pressure sensor measurements, and improved measurement accuracy over the previous model."

I know the focus on the new sensor is regarding its more compact size and therefore a thinner watch, but its improved accuracy should also be noted, especially since it is mentioned it has been improved over the previous model (the 1500)

The auto-translated page:

Google Translate


----------



## Alkibiades

JonL said:


> This is quoted from protrek.jp, under the "Technology" section, it is a general overview of the tech specs for the 2000 & 5000 series from Protrek. Note this text has been generated by an auto-translator:
> 
> "Manaslu, PRW-5000 is compact to the size of conventional φ5.8mm φ4.0mm from the pressure sensor. Volume ratio of about 60% significantly improved measurement accuracy while downsizing to achieve something. Has achieved high performance and streamlined out of the way the active scenes."
> 
> More info can be found at ƒeƒNƒmƒ�ƒW�[ - PRO TREK | ƒvƒ�ƒgƒŒƒbƒN - CASIO
> 
> There is more mention of the 60% improved accuracy under the PRW-2000 product info page too:
> 
> "Newly developed pressure sensor
> Φ4.0mm from traditional to the smaller size of the pressure sensor φ5.8mm. Volume ratio of about 60% to achieve those downsizing, contributes to streamline the case. In addition, by placing temperature sensors on the back, and carried out at a temperature that allows more accurate correction of the pressure sensor measurements, and improved measurement accuracy over the previous model."
> 
> I know the focus on the new sensor is regarding its more compact size and therefore a thinner watch, but its improved accuracy should also be noted, especially since it is mentioned it has been improved over the previous model (the 1500)
> 
> The auto-translated page:
> 
> Google Translate


 Right you are, then! I've incorporated your info into the outline in the original post. Good to know that we'll be paying for more than just looks...although the PRX-2500T-7JF's looks are superb.


----------



## Alkibiades

As I have just added to the outline in the original post, there seem to be small symbols representing alarm status and volume in in the upper-right area of the 2500 series' display. With slight reservations, I would speculate that the 2500 series will allow users to control alarm volume to suit their preferences; I know that some find alarm volume on ProTreks lacking.


----------



## bezgeo85

Alcibiades

I see that there is indeed some change.

Anyway really nice thread.

I think you should keep it "live" by updating this (as you already do)

And eventually when it comes out and you buy it ( i bet you will) you should be the first one to make a first hand's review.

I think i already see it coming.

Congrats|>

Ευ πρατειν


----------



## Odie

Whether or not this information influences your decision on a particular Pathfinder or not but figured I'd share this with everyone. The USA release date for the 2500 series Pathfinder is scheduled for September.

-Chris


----------



## bajachild

so much for their expectation that summer explorers would take advantage of it. lame.


----------



## Alkibiades

Odie said:


> Whether or not this information influences your decision on a particular Pathfinder or not but figured I'd share this with everyone. The USA release date for the 2500 series Pathfinder is scheduled for September.
> 
> -Chris


Where did you find this?


----------



## Odie

I didn't, my company is a Premier dealer for Casio G-Shock but I also have a few Pathfinders in stock as well. I spoke to the director of sales at Casio USA and that is what I was told. The tsunami in Japan set a lot of things back, which has delayed a few releases, including the newest Frogman as well since the factories that made some of the parts for that watch were destroyed.


----------



## Queen6

Odie said:


> I didn't, my company is a Premier dealer for Casio G-Shock but I also have a few Pathfinders in stock as well. I spoke to the director of sales at Casio USA and that is what I was told. The tsunami in Japan set a lot of things back, which has delayed a few releases, including the newest Frogman as well since the factories that made some of the parts for that watch were destroyed.


This is the news that I am getting too, with much being pushed back and I fully expect further delays, I am ok with the wait the devastation in Japan will take many months to overcome.

I have a GWF-1000BS pre-ordered, the PRW-2500 is slipping from my interest, due to several factors...

Q-6


----------



## Odie

Well, I have no choice but to examine it once it comes in since we get all the new things anyway...lol. I could care less about Atomic and am disappointed that it doesn't have sunrise/sunset. I'm not surprised though as no one company would make the "ultimate" watch as they would never have anything to build on. The only thing that interests me regarding this Pathy is the 200m WR.


----------



## Queen6

Casio ABC`s seem to be stuck in limbo, I have used and owned them almost since day one. you can look back over ten years and see exactly the same resolution of measurement as offered today, with little improvement in accuracy. They are undoubtably the most durable ABC`s on the market, however digital watches in general are inherently robust. What I observe is that in extreme use the Protrek`s tend to fair better cosmetically. In the field Protrek comes up lacking, for many reasons, for day to day work the are still one of the best choices for me, although of recent I have been using a GDF-100 finding it a better, cheaper alternative in some instances.

Casio`s stubbornness to move on is frankly becoming tiring, it`s one thing to play "Hopscotch" with features on regular watches, for watches pitched and intended for the field it`s pretty much unforgivable; adding features, removing features, reducing duration of timers, this is not advancement in any shape or form. ABC wise Protrek`s are literally lightyears behind the majority of the competition, and I fear they will now never catch up as Casio has little or no inclination. The PRG-240 and the new upcoming PRW-2500 no doubt have that built for the field "Tough" look, yet in the field the performance will be subpar, when compared to the likes of Suunto`s Core, the performance is literally lightyears apart :think:

Casio`s strength`s are; durability, water resistance and for many solar, Suunto has already shown it too can release a 100m watertight ABC, albeit their premier Elementm line, should the successor to the Core also guarantee 100m, and for those who have used a Core in anger already know the ABC functionality is extremely strong, possibly the best on the market. Such a watch with increased water resistance, combined with deeper timing features will have a very signifiant edge :think:

As time passes, I see more and more outlets for Suunto and see more on the wrist...


Q-6


----------



## Alkibiades

Odie said:


> I didn't, my company is a Premier dealer for Casio G-Shock but I also have a few Pathfinders in stock as well. I spoke to the director of sales at Casio USA and that is what I was told. The tsunami in Japan set a lot of things back, which has delayed a few releases, including the newest Frogman as well since the factories that made some of the parts for that watch were destroyed.


Rats. Pretty insignificant in light of the impact of the tsunami, but disappointing nonetheless.


----------



## Alkibiades

For anyone interested, you may now pre-order the Casio PRX-2500T-7JF at Casio | Protrek | MANASLU | PRX-2500T-7JF. The price is $1,355 USD.


----------



## Queen6

For me Casio "Dropped the Ball" with the first iteration of the PRX, and are on the same track with the PRX-2500 ;-) If I am going to buy a premier digital ABC and drop in the region of four figures USD I want the watch to stand out, differentiate from it`s field orientated siblings...

Same as the PRX-2000 you will shortly be able to buy a PRW-2500 for a few hundred $, sharing exactly the same module and functionality :think: I just dont get it, we are expected to pay, two, three, possibly four times the price for the PRX o|

Maybe that is why as I post I have a Suunto Elementum Terra on the wrist, and not a PRX, I will be the first to say that the Terra is not the all encompassing ABC, equally it feels and looks like something that is priced at three time the price of the watch and above all, the Terra is unique bringing advancements in technology with it`s 3D compass

Casio is bringing very interesting great looking G-Shock`s to the market with advancements in technology; GWF-1000, GDF-100, GW-3000 and the recent released GW-9300, sadly the same is not true for Protrek, no advancement in technology, the same feature`s added and removed or curtailed, accuracy and resolution offering little or no change in over a decade, Casio really need`s to move on, as there is now very little "Pro" left in the Trek and make no bone`s about it this is not a statement that brings any joy...









A premier ABC need`s to look, and feel the part, bolstering this with the highest levels of accuracy :think:

Q-6


----------



## Tartuga

All strong arguments, and to share.

But, there is a huge, but from my point of view, the Casio can not compete with ABC - are not the same level - Suunto, Timex, Tech4o TraiLeader Jet
I do not mean that ABC Casio are not good to do the job, only they are more difficult to use for the average non-enthusiast that may soon become irritated and lose interest.

In any case, it is undeniable that the three I mentioned above have some function and better features.

Why Casio did not improve their ABC with the few functions needed to do complete modules as Suunto, Timex and Tech4o TraiLeader Jet I do not know and will have his reasons. Please note this is not having everything in one module, but only a few improvements, why not just only be more resistant.

One thing that is certain is that if Casio decided to make small improvements necessary competition - Suunto, Timex and Tech4o - would have to think why would rout.

The new 2500? I find the display has very, very crowded, at least that's my impression from the photographs.


----------



## gaijin

Looks very intriguing:










Anxious to see what US pricing will be for this one.


----------



## Alkibiades

gaijin said:


> Looks very intriguing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anxious to see what US pricing will be for this one.


The information that I have found says that the resin version will sell for $300.


----------



## kmpn

check the press release (japanese) from casio.co.jp

http://www.casio.co.jp/release/2011/0714_PRW-2500_2500T/

(click for large image)
PRW-2500-1JF, Japan release date: 31-Aug-2011


PRW-2500T-7JF, Japan release date: 30-Sep-2011


----------



## Alkibiades

kmpn said:


> check the press release (japanese) from casio.co.jp
> 
> 山や海で活躍する20気圧防水の"PROTREK" - 2011年 - ニュースリリース - CASIO
> 
> (click for large image)
> PRW-2500-1JF, Japan release date: 31-Aug-2011
> 
> 
> PRW-2500T-7JF, Japan release date: 30-Sep-2011


Finally, something concrete! Thanks a ton, kmpn.


----------



## Jenkem

No matter how much I try to like it I still like the 2000 more :think:
I like the larger digits on the 2000 better and I have no use for tide info although the moon phase would really come in handy for work.


----------



## fwupow

If I'm gonna buy a Pathfinder, I want Multiband 6, Tough Solar & 200M water resist. Wouldn't mind shock protection either. 

A thousand bucks for it? NOT! 

Functionality wise, the now ancient $150 Suunto Vector blows all the Pathfinders out of the water. Aside from sketchy water resistance, painted bezel numerals wearing off and some buttons being ripped out, the Vector seemed to be as tough as many a soldier in Iraq & Afghanistan needed.

Seems like both Suunto & Casio are doing slight improvements and charging 5 times the money for it.


----------



## Odie

On a side note, there has been a slight delay and the watch (2500) may not be released here in the US until the end of September/early October.


----------



## Alkibiades

Odie said:


> On a side note, there has been a slight delay and the watch (2500) may not be released here in the US until the end of September/early October.


Wow, that's pretty frustrating.


----------



## Northern_Lights

Queen6 said:


> Same as the PRX-2000 you will shortly be able to buy a PRW-2500 for a few hundred $, sharing exactly the same module and functionality :think: I just dont get it, we are expected to pay, two, three, possibly four times the price for the PRX o|
> Q-6


What's the difference between the PRX and PRW model reference?


----------



## Jenkem

Northern_Lights said:


> What's the difference between the PRX and PRW model reference?


The PRX models are the "manaslu" watches with polished titanium cases, sapphire crystals etc. that cost almost three times as much as the basic resin/titanium bracelet PRW models.


----------



## Queen6

Jenkem said:


> The PRX models are the "manaslu" watches with polished titanium cases, sapphire crystals etc. that cost almost three times as much as the basic resin/titanium bracelet PRW models.


Agreed, however they are not a fully titanium case, keeping the traditional resin "sandwich" design of all Protrek`s. PRX`s are finished to a high standard, pricing is also very much determined by the fact that PRX`s are a JDM product. The PRX is very much a luxury digital and price reflects, personally I went for a Suunto Elementum Terra, as I felt for the price point the Terra offered a far more sophisticated, differentiated package, offering high levels of accuracy, combined with an almost industrial stye and feel, with the watch literally feeling like it was hewn from steel, yet is clearly a prestige piece. The PRX immediately looses traction, by employing a base module, that you can pick up in a differing case for typical mall prices, whatever else Casio does is difficult to get past, as the watch fundamentally lacks identity :think:

Q-6


----------



## Alkibiades

It seems that Odie was correct in suggesting a September (or October) release for the 2500 series. As for myself, I have given up (for now), and bought a PAW1300T-7V. I will miss the 200m water resistance when I have to swap it out for my old MTG-930DA-8V every time I go diving. That said, I am pretty happy with my new Pathfinder.


----------



## Odie

Alkibiades said:


> It seems that Odie was correct in suggesting a September (or October) release for the 2500 series. As for myself, I have given up (for now), and bought a PAW1300T-7V. I will miss the 200m water resistance when I have to swap it out for my old MTG-930DA-8V every time I go diving. That said, I am pretty happy with my new Pathfinder.


You'd be surprised, as you could take your Pathy diving. I'm a diver myself and these are very robust watches. I've tested some of these out in a pressure machine down to 230 feet with no issues. Also keep this in mind, if you look at actually diving computers, whether air integrated or non air integrated or even a diving watch computer, they are only rated to 100M (Oceanic computers, most Suunto computers, with the exception of the D9). So if you're looking to do just basic recreational diving, then a 100M Casio should do just fine.


----------



## Alkibiades

Odie said:


> You'd be surprised, as you could take your Pathy diving. I'm a diver myself and these are very robust watches. I've tested some of these out in a pressure machine down to 230 feet with no issues. Also keep this in mind, if you look at actually diving computers, whether air integrated or non air integrated or even a diving watch computer, they are only rated to 100M (Oceanic computers, most Suunto computers, with the exception of the D9). So if you're looking to do just basic recreational diving, then a 100M Casio should do just fine.


That's interesting. Ever pressed the buttons underwater? Also, do you happen to know whether the dive computers you've seen say "water resist 100m," or "diver's - water resist 100m?"


----------



## Odie

I have not but I know people that have. If I was in a life or death situation and need to use my watch underwater, I'm not going to think twice about doing do...lol.

There is nothing specifically stating anything about being 100m or a "divers computer". The Suunto D9 is the only computer than I've come across that is rated 200m. Scuba Pro may have a computer or two that's rated that high.


----------



## JonL

Watch Tanaka has just posted pics and video - take a look!

PRW-2500-1JF ƒJƒVƒI ƒvƒ�ƒgƒŒƒbƒN ƒ^ƒiƒJŽžŒv"X


----------



## Paapaa

Looking good! What is the anticipated street price for PRW-2500?


----------



## schieper

And published on the european Casio site:

CASIO Sport - Horloges - Producten - CASIO

Could not find it for sale yet!


----------



## kmpn

the manuals are now available, module 3258 is the waveceptor model, 
http://ftp.casio.co.jp/pub/world_manual/wat/en/qw3258.pdf
http://ftp.casio.co.jp/pub/world_manual/wat/en/qw3259.pdf


----------



## Jenkem

JonL said:


> Watch Tanaka has just posted pics and video - take a look!
> 
> PRW-2500-1JF ƒJƒVƒI ƒvƒ�ƒgƒŒƒbƒN ƒ^ƒiƒJŽžŒv"X


Wow not made in Japan like the 2000?
Looks a lot thicker than the 2000 too. Guess this is certainly not part of the slim-line!


----------



## kamensi

prw-2500-1bjf


----------



## Odie

The PRW2500's are now shipping to stores. Just got one in at my store today. Much nicer in person I must say.


----------



## Hughree

This watch! Where, oh WHERE do I find THIS watch??


----------



## xbf

kamensi said:


> View attachment 512646
> prw-2500-1bjf


a photoshop's fake ?


----------



## cmoy

I think it's real. Scroll down to the middle of page...

Google Translate



xbf said:


> a photoshop's fake ?


----------



## Greenwood

I have some good and bad news about the PRW2500-1. First, I think it appears to be a great buy and a nice watch. I emailed www.bluedial.com yesterday to inquire as to when they might get some. I got a prompt email reply yesterday saying it was going on the internet for sale last night or today. I saw it last night on their website under the Casio - and then Pathfinder link. It was listed as PRICE: $300 (That is the MSRP Casio has listed on their site) and SALE: $195 under there. Yeah, pretty decent deal. I emailed back their customer service saying thank you and that I liked the price, but wondered in the way of a discount code/corporate discount.

I logged back on this morning to my email to find no response yet. I looked over at the www.bluedial.com website to find it now simply listed for $250. Yeah, they listed it for less than a day at $195 and then cranked up the price $55.

I called their customer service today and spoke to the first line guy who said the best he could do is give a SEVEN PERCENT discount off of the now listed price of $250. I tried to explain that I would at least like the $195 price and I was simply waiting for a reply from their customer service for any discount code which I might get before finalizing the transaction online. They said no way did that matter. I asked for a supervisor and this is where it gets interesting.

The supervisor explained that they listed it in error at $195 because they didn't realize Casio demanded a minimum price of $250 on this model and they are an authorized dealer - so they must comply. I asked what would have happened had I ran my credit card through and purchased online last night. The supervisor said he wasn't sure what their marketing department would decide, but they might cancel the transaction and charge me the $250 if I still wanted the watch. WOW! That is some shady business practice to do such a thing on a relatively small purchase and their mistake.

This begs a couple questions though. They were set to sell this watch for $195 which included free shipping and they would of course be making some profit on this. Bluedial is not in business as a charity and I don't knock them for making profit. The question here is - what is the real wholesale price for this watch? Does Casio really set a minimum purchase price on this model for all authorized dealers? Was Bluedial just cranking up the price once they realized they had a solid demand and were making sales? All questions that would be interesting to research more.

Either way - I was not at all impressed with the customer service response today from Bluedial and the attitude of the supervisor. All I could tell him was that at least the internet provides a recourse for situations like this when a company screws up or gets caught jacking up the price for whatever reason and decides not to do the right thing. Be warned.

Anyone who finds this watch at $195 or less is probably getting a decent deal. The $250 and up deals means they are making an extra fifty dollars of profit just for giggles on top of the usual margins. I sure hope we are not all dopes and the watch is only worth $75 or so for the dealers to purchase.


----------



## Odie

Casio does not have MAP pricing on their products, although they want authorized dealers to sell their watches at MSRP which in this case is $300. The cost for dealers is always half of the MSRP.

There are two signs of a bad company:

1.) they don't buy right- which in this case is beyond their control

2.) they sell products for a lot less than they should

You do the same amount of work if you make $50 vs $150. It's not a long term solution to sell an item for less than it's worth unless your buying right. My company is a Premier dealer for both Casio G-Shocks and Protreks. I make give a 10% discount on watches but that's about it. I'm actually putting in orders on a daily basis because I can't keep these things in stock. Just ordered a few more PRW2500-1A's the other day. I just have one PRW2500-1 left.

Edit: I have one left if you're interested:

http://dipndive.com/casio-pathfinder-prw2500-1-watch.html

Use the coupon code "newdiver" for an additional 10% off. I have more on order just in case it's sold out.


----------



## schieper

I think $75 is even to high cause the dealer purchases from a distributer who also at least makes 50% for handing and profit. Making it $37 when it is shipped by Casio. As Casio also makes a profit, this watch is not wort more than $20. And even that is a high estimate for a handfull of plastic grains, silicon chips and 5 springs. And to prove my point, i looked up the price for a single transistor which you can buy for less than $0.02. I am assembling a DIY PRW-2500 kit for less than $10. I will post a pic when it is finished.


----------



## Odie

schieper said:


> I think $75 is even to high cause the dealer purchases from a distributer who also at least makes 50% for handing and profit. Making it $37 when it is shipped by Casio. As Casio also makes a profit, this watch is not wort more than $20. And even that is a high estimate for a handfull of plastic grains, silicon chips and 5 springs. And to prove my point, i looked up the price for a single transistor which you can buy for less than $0.02. I am assembling a DIY PRW-2500 kit for less than $10. I will post a pic when it is finished.


I'd be interested in seeing what you come up with.


----------



## Paapaa

I read the manual but one thing was not covered:

What does the "receiving indicator" (the small black triangle at 10 o'clock) actually tell you when looking the normal timekeeping mode? What does it mean if it is showing or if it absent? That there was a succesful radio sync within 24h? Or something else?


----------



## Odie

Paapaa said:


> I read the manual but one thing was not covered:
> 
> What does the "receiving indicator" (the small black triangle at 10 o'clock) actually tell you when looking the normal timekeeping mode? What does it mean if it is showing or if it absent? That there was a succesful radio sync within 24h? Or something else?


When you see the receiving indicator on the main screen, that shows that your watch synced up during the night. Conversely, if you don't see it that means that it did not sync during the night. All depends on the signal and where you are living and/or have it placed in your house.

You can check the time of your last sync by scrolling through the menus and look for the R/C screen. That will tell you the date and time of your last sync. You can also do a manual sync as well.


----------



## Gamebooker

What about BARO graph on the left I have also PAW 2000T and it have last 24 hours graph if we compare to 2500 model who have 16 hours. What do you think about it? I dont like new BARO graph in 2500 I think it is not good readable. When I look at my 2000T there is much easier to see changes in Baro graph. Maybe I dont understand it but when we have 5 pointers how it is possible that show us last 16 ours !? One point it is 3,2 hour ?

Please can someone explain it? - forgive my English if you dont understand just write I will try explain much easier.

Best Regards
Mario


----------



## Odie

Mario,

This new Protrek (2500) is what prompted me to go buy a Suunto Core. I even set them up as a vendor as well. The accuracy is much better than the Protrek. I like the actual graph that the Suunto Core has. I really don't care about the Tide/Moon or Atomic Time that the new Protrek has. Also, another consideration for me was how the watch felt on my wrist. When I'm wearing the Core, I forget that I even have the watch on. Much different story when it came to the Protrek though. 

Just ask yourself what the most important features are to you on a watch, then buy the watch closest to what you want. It's better to do it right the first time


----------



## schieper

I have a casio and prefer it to the Core. Personal taste. Still not sure although how this baro feature works out in real live. on my spf-40, the baro worked very wel and was useful while at sea but the 2500 only samples every 2 hours. Don't know if that is enough.


----------



## schieper

I have a casio and prefer it to the Core. Personal taste. Still not sure although how this baro feature works out in real live. on my spf-40, the baro worked very wel and was useful while at sea but the 2500 only samples every 2 hours. Don't know if that is enough.


----------



## SSingh1975

I own both a vector and older Pathfinder and I think it simply comes down to ...

- For accuracy, go with Sunnto
- For features, solar, somewhat decent accuracy, gadget look, go with Casio. In my books, Suunto has a aging vintage design that they really need to refresh for this decade.

In my case, for camping trips, I strictly wear my vector but have the Pathy on for pretty much for everything else. 

Have come close to scoring the titanium version over at the Bay so still waiting.......for some reason, as of recently, I can't seem to spend $300+ on ANY resin watch...regardless of features:roll:.


----------



## Hickorydickorydock

Greetings all, with regards to the Casio Pro Trek PRW2500T-7, I am seeing some models that are 20 Bar or 200 meter water resistant. I was wondering if these would be suitable for diving. Previous post in this thread have alluded to the "perfect watch", well for me and my purposes this watch is pretty close. I live at 4000 ft. elevation, hike and backpack at elevations in excess of 9000 ft., kayak, fly fish, and spend about 1 month a year on the coast. You can see if this watch were suitable for diving it would be about perfect in my opinion. Any thoughts on using this as a diver, why or why not to use it as such, are greatly appreciated.
HDD


----------



## bezgeo85

Hickorydickorydock said:


> Greetings all, with regards to the Casio Pro Trek PRW2500T-7, I am seeing some models that are 20 Bar or 200 meter water resistant. I was wondering if these would be suitable for diving. Previous post in this thread have alluded to the "perfect watch", well for me and my purposes this watch is pretty close. I live at 4000 ft. elevation, hike and backpack at elevations in excess of 9000 ft., kayak, fly fish, and spend about 1 month a year on the coast. You can see if this watch were suitable for diving it would be about perfect in my opinion. Any thoughts on using this as a diver, why or why not to use it as such, are greatly appreciated.
> HDD


For official information on casio water ressistance check this:

Degree of Water Resistance of CASIO Quartz Watches - Watches - CASIO


----------



## Odie

Hickorydickorydock said:


> Greetings all, with regards to the Casio Pro Trek PRW2500T-7, I am seeing some models that are 20 Bar or 200 meter water resistant. I was wondering if these would be suitable for diving. Previous post in this thread have alluded to the "perfect watch", well for me and my purposes this watch is pretty close. I live at 4000 ft. elevation, hike and backpack at elevations in excess of 9000 ft., kayak, fly fish, and spend about 1 month a year on the coast. You can see if this watch were suitable for diving it would be about perfect in my opinion. Any thoughts on using this as a diver, why or why not to use it as such, are greatly appreciated.
> HDD


The 2500 is just fine for rec. diving.


----------



## Hickorydickorydock

Thanks bezgeo85 and Odie, that helps a lot. This watch will soon be my main recreational watch. I appreciate you help.
HDD


----------



## domino

I will be diving with it shortly - I am sure it will be fine. That illustration above is very interesting, but I suspect it is quite conservative and has to do more with legal liability than with design issues. After all, we have all seen pictures of military divers with Pathfinders/Protreks (40s, I think), and of course with G shocks -



Hickorydickorydock said:


> Greetings all, with regards to the Casio Pro Trek PRW2500T-7, I am seeing some models that are 20 Bar or 200 meter water resistant. I was wondering if these would be suitable for diving. Previous post in this thread have alluded to the "perfect watch", well for me and my purposes this watch is pretty close. I live at 4000 ft. elevation, hike and backpack at elevations in excess of 9000 ft., kayak, fly fish, and spend about 1 month a year on the coast. You can see if this watch were suitable for diving it would be about perfect in my opinion. Any thoughts on using this as a diver, why or why not to use it as such, are greatly appreciated.
> HDD


----------



## bezgeo85

something interesting about water ressistance

Casio G Shock Deep Water Test - YouTube


----------



## mfgotfryd

@ *Hickorydickorydock* (mostly). Did you dive yet with the Protrek (I mean scuba diving of course)? How does it perform? I'm thinking of buying it for more or less the same uses as you - mountains and sea, so I'm looking for a versatile and tough watch. Another thing (to all who own the 2500): is it worth it to go for the titanium band? I would think it much more durable, but is it not too heavy? e.g. if climbing? does anyone have experience using the 2500 where it might have come in the way? Probably the only reason that may favor the Suunto Core (in my opinion) over the 2500 is size. Thx


----------



## TheVision

mfgotfryd said:


> : is it worth it to go for the titanium band? I would think it much more durable, but is it not too heavy? e.g. if climbing? does anyone have experience using the 2500 where it might have come in the way? Probably the only reason that may favor the Suunto Core (in my opinion) over the 2500 is size. Thx


I just bought the PRW2500T from ebay (preowned). The titan. bracelet was already abused even though the owner only had it for a few months. I've had it for about 2 weeks now and already got a small dent/mark on the bezel.

Really disappointed with the overall build quality on these newer Proteks (coming from an aging PAG40 which serves me well for beater purposes). Wish I had bought the older 1500 instead now. Or maybe sell all my ABC's and get the Suunto Ambit instead.

-Ray


----------



## Yang1815

TheVision said:


> I just bought the PRW2500T from ebay (preowned). The titan. bracelet was already abused even though the owner only had it for a few months. I've had it for about 2 weeks now and already got a small dent/mark on the bezel.
> 
> Really disappointed with the overall build quality on these newer Proteks (coming from an aging PAG40 which serves me well for beater purposes). Wish I had bought the older 1500 instead now. Or maybe sell all my ABC's and get the Suunto Ambit instead.
> 
> -Ray


Problem is not in the PAW2500 but the titanium version only. If you were to get the PAW1500T, probably will have the same experience. It is better in my opinion to get the resin versions.


----------



## Smaug

*Casio PRW2500 - Soon-to-be new owner!*

Great thread. I actually found it through Google, having forgotten about this sub-forum here. :-s

I ordered the T-7 version, which seems to have a Ti bracelet, but a resin case. Does the souped-up Japanese market version just add a full Ti case?










This'll be my first Pro-Trek. I had a Twin Sensor before (compass/thermometer) and I liked it. Decided to turn it into cash for something else. I liked the nylon strap though.

I've been buying Casios for 3 decades now, and I'm kind of in a Casio-kick at the moment.

So now that these have been out for a while, how are you owners of them liking it?

I kind of liked the display of the 1500 model better; the moonphase looks sharper and more round, and the barometer trend graph seems to be higher resolution on the older 1500. But if the new model is more accurate (to better compete with Suunto) and has the dual layer pointers, it is worth having a slightly less attractive LCD to me.

Next generation, I hope they make a slim-line version of this watch.

I almost got the PAW2000 model, because sunrise & sunset data to me is more useful than tide, but I've always wanted a moonphase watch, so I got the 2500 anyway.


----------



## bajachild

*Re: Casio PRW2500 - Soon-to-be new owner!*



Smaug said:


> Does the souped-up Japanese market version just add a full Ti case?


Nope. No full case. I had the 250t (non atomic) and it was plastic. I didn't have a problem, though. Nice choice.


----------



## gaijin

*Re: Casio PRW2500 - Soon-to-be new owner!*



Smaug said:


> Next generation, I hope they make a slim-line version of this watch.


That generation is already here with the Manaslu version:










Eliminating the rotating compass bezel makes it "slim-line." ;-)

HTH


----------



## Smaug

*Re: Casio PRW2500 - Soon-to-be new owner!*



gaijin said:


> That generation is already here with the Manaslu version:
> 
> Eliminating the rotating compass bezel makes it "slim-line." ;-)


Forgive my asking, but is that the $1100 one? What's the full model number?


----------



## gaijin

*Re: Casio PRW2500 - Soon-to-be new owner!*



Smaug said:


> Forgive my asking, but is that the $1100 one? What's the full model number?


Yes, it's the PRX-2500T-7JF and can be found here (scroll down): PRX-2000LB PRX-2000T PRX-2500T

There's also a newer black model, the PRX-2500YT-1JF for USD1300 that can be found here: http://c-watch.co.jp/ww/prx2500yt.html

HTH


----------



## Smaug

*Re: Casio PRW2500 - Soon-to-be new owner!*



bajachild said:


> Nope. No full case. I had the 250t (non atomic) and it was plastic. I didn't have a problem, though. Nice choice.


The 'T' suffix isn't the top of the line though. The Manaslu version is the top.


----------



## cal..45

*Re: Casio PRW2500 - Soon-to-be new owner!*



Smaug said:


> ...But if the new model is more accurate (to better compete with Suunto)...


Don't want to spoil your party, but hoping that a Casio can compete with a Suunto (ABC wise) is like hoping the Pope will become a Protestant...;-)

cheers


----------



## BA1970

Mine says "Japan Y" on the case back.



Jenkem said:


> Wow not made in Japan like the 2000?
> Looks a lot thicker than the 2000 too. Guess this is certainly not part of the slim-line!


----------



## TimeToLive

*Re: Casio PRW2500 - Soon-to-be new owner!*



cal..45 said:


> Don't want to spoil your party, but hoping that a Casio can compete with a Suunto (ABC wise) is like hoping the Pope will become a Protestant...;-)
> 
> cheers


haha!!! and if it happens I draw my creditcard faster then Lucky Luke......


----------



## Average_Joe

*Re: Casio PRW2500 - Soon-to-be new owner!*

+1


----------



## BrentW33

What is the model number for the green faced watch on the back left?


----------



## cal..45

BrentW33 said:


> What is the model number for the green faced watch on the back left?


It's a PRG-240-1B:

Casio Pro Trek PROTREK Solar Watch PRG 240 1BJF Brand New from Japan | eBay

Don't let the overexposed picture fool you, the greenish duplex display is rather hard to read, and nearly impossible to read in a room with only ambient light. Most people who bought that model are unhappy with the legibility, lots of them sold the watch after a short time, just because of that.

cheers


----------



## zeke456

get your facts right..before you start running your mouth...does the 1500 have back light duration 1.5 or 3 seconds? no i think not...does the 1500 have arrow icons to show extreme weather change..i think not...you say it's only got a 10 hour stop watch??...but i say it has 24hour stop watch...can the 1500 show the WHOLE calandar and baro at the same time??i think not..does the 1500 have a one peace case???once again I THINK NOT...must i keep on going??


----------

